# [Solved] Linux on Toshiba M50-YK4 (i915GM Graphics Card)

## skir84

Linux on the Toshiba M50-YK4

------------------------------

Current Status:

Intel Centrino 740 (1.73Ghz) Processor -  works 

WXGA 14.0" TFT with Trubrite -  works 

Intel i915GM Graphics Card -  works -- uses i810 and i915 drivers from intel & portage overlay

100Gb HDD 4200RPM -  works 

CD/DVD+-R(W) -  works 

Intel Wireless 802.11a/g -  works with ipw2200 module 

Integrated 16 bit Sound Card -  works with default ALSA modules 

Touchpad -  works 

CardReader -  untested/unlikely 

 Priorities 

Graphics Driver

The graphics card should use the i810 driver (with the i915/910 module compiled in the kernel. When I attempt to start X I get the following error:

```

(WW) I810: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

```

Does anyone know how to make this graphics card work?[/code]Last edited by skir84 on Sat Sep 10, 2005 2:47 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## skir84

The following is my solution to installing a driver that works with the Intel i915GM Graphics Adapter:

Note: It may not affect this solution, but: I am running xorg-x11-6.8.99.15 and kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r10

intel-i915GM-driver.sh

```

#!/bin/sh

# Get Files for i915GM

clear

echo "Fetching Files for Intel i915GM..."

wget http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/common-20050718-linux.i386.tar.bz2

wget http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/i915-20050718-linux.i386.tar.bz2 

wget http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/i810-20050718-linux.i386.tar.bz2

echo ""

echo "Untarring Files..."

tar -xvvjf common-20050718-linux.i386.tar.bz2

tar -xvvjf i915-20050718-linux.i386.tar.bz2

tar -xvvjf i810-20050718-linux.i386.tar.bz2

cd dripkg

./install.sh

```

Then follow the instructions in the DRI install.sh script.

Finally, (as expected,) change your Driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to i810

 /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

```

...

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "i915GM"

    Driver      "i810"

EndSection

...

```

If any of the snapshots are unavailable, you can get an updated copy here: http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/

I hope this helps somebody else out!   :Smile: 

----------

## gentood

skirt84,

what do you get on glxgears?

cheers

gentood

----------

## skir84

glxgears reports ~325fps -- nice and slow.

It looks as though I don't have DRI working yet... 

```
$ glxinfo | grep rendering

Unrecognized deviceID 2592

direct rendering: No

```

On the upside, I don't have to live with 800x600 resolution or anything really bad... DVD's play a little choppy though, I'm sure any gaming would be the same.

Any ideas on getting DRI to work?Last edited by skir84 on Fri Sep 09, 2005 2:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gentood

your supposed to get over 1000..

try glxinfo and se there if direct rendering is used. There is a guide for fixing this in the forums.

cheers

----------

## skir84

Thanks for all your help!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-364512-highlight-direct+rendering.html

I'll continue my tweaking from there...

----------

## skir84

That HOTWO works great. 

I was considering making a shell script to install the driver from scratch for people who don't feel like learning how to do it manually -- or for those people who are installing it for the nth time..

glxgears is running at ~800FPS... a significant improvement. Nothing spectacular, but more than twice the speed of before...

```

$ glxgears

4025 frames in 5.0 seconds = 804.943 FPS

4045 frames in 5.0 seconds = 808.946 FPS

4043 frames in 5.0 seconds = 808.583 FPS

4035 frames in 5.0 seconds = 806.941 FPS

```

----------

## gentood

if you run in 16 colors you can get over 1000.. I am guessing that you are running 24?

----------

## skir84

Thanks for the reminder! I'd read that somewhere, and just forgot about it!

I'll try that out -- should make things run much smoother!

Thanks again for all your help!

----------

